# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Trichinella spiralis

## Azuer

Hola a todos. Aquí os subo las fotos del agente causal de la "triquinelosis" o "triquinosis". En las imágenes se pueden ver las larvas enquistadas en la musculatura estriada de un jabalí. El hombre adquiere la enfermedad usualmente mediante la ingesta de carne o embutidos de cerdo o jabalí infectados, que se comen crudos o parcialmente cocidos.












Este pobrecito iba "bien cargado", fijaos qué cantidad de quistes (si alguien se lo llega a comer...  :Mad: )






Saludos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias Azuer por las imágenes de los quistes de los nemátodos, no había tenido la suerte de verla hasta hoy.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

